
After crisis: creative construction - cawel
http://www.opendemocracy.net/article/economics/email/how-to-make-economic-crisis-creative
======
cawel
Is there such thing as cycles for the world economy?

I'm guessing Perez cycles (covering an 'installation period' and a 'deployment
period') would be laid out as such:

    
    
      1870-1920 (from severe recession towards the Belle Epoque)
      1920-1980 ("canal and railway manias ending in panics, the roaring twenties ending in the crash of 1929", followed by the booming post-war era)
      1980-2030 (dot com bubble ending in the 2000 NASDAQ crash, and financial bubble ending in the 2008 crash, probably followed by a booming period in the forthcoming decades)

